# New Zealand job search



## cottontail1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, we are in the very early stages of trying to get our visas. We are hoping to submit our EOR in the next month but are coming over in a few weeks to have a good look around Christchurch and Auckland areas. 

From what I've read on here employers like people who take the initiative when looking for a job but my question is do you contact them to ask to meet them or just turn up knocking on their door?

My husbands job is on the skills shortage list and it would obviously be great if he could get a job offer whilst we are in NZ.

Fingers crossed and thanks in advance.


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

cottontail1 said:


> Hi everyone, we are in the very early stages of trying to get our visas. We are hoping to submit our EOR in the next month but are coming over in a few weeks to have a good look around Christchurch and Auckland areas.
> 
> From what I've read on here employers like people who take the initiative when looking for a job but my question is do you contact them to ask to meet them or just turn up knocking on their door?
> 
> ...


Hi

When we were out there 4 years ago, my husband just stated talking to people about looking for work and he was given quite a few contacts with telephone numbers, he rang them and they were really friendly and arranged to meet and have a chat to see if they were able to help with finding a job.


----------



## cottontail1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Sandy16. We'll get out there and get talking then. I'm going to look up a few companies details to visit as well. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing NZ myself instead of just reading about it. Not looking forward to the flight at all though.


----------

